# New Orleans Hornets (4-2) vs. Los Angeles Lakers (6-0) .... 11/12/08



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

VS.











New Orleans Arena, New Orleans, LA
7:00pm CST



Preview​

They're saying that Mo may not play because of a knee problem.



> NOTES: There is a chance starting guard Morris Peterson could miss tonight's game because of a sore left knee, Scott said. Peterson missed Tuesday's practice to get an MRI test performed. The results are due back this morning, Scott said. Peterson also sat out Monday's practice.
> "The last couple of games, he has had some problems with it," Scott said. "It was swelling up. There is a chance he might not be in the lineup."


I'm rather surprised the Hornets are considered favorites in this one. Most teams are rested after a 4 day rest but the Hornets seem to go the other route and become lazy. With that said, GEAUX HORNETS!

The images are limited for some reason so I didn't list the players pics in this thread.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Good luck tonight! Should be a hell of a game! :cheers:


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

:cheers:


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Should be a good game tonight.

Laker's going to be a little winded, but hopefully come out strong. 

Good luck. eace:


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Stat geek Hollinger hung around at Hornets' shootaround today.





> NEW ORLEANS -- The Power Rankings are finally here, and they're saying we've got one heck of a game to look forward to in The Big Easy tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Link


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

david west with a nice dunk over bynum. peterson is taking away valuable shots from other players, its gettinga little ittitating watching him brick open jumpers so frequently.


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

haha, cp3 aint gotta do anything, his whole team has his back. posey and gasol used to be teammates, apparently they aint buddies though.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Tooeasy said:


> haha, cp3 aint gotta do anything, his whole team has his back. posey and gasol used to be teammates, apparently they aint buddies though.


Gasol is still mad over the Olympics I guess. 


All I want to see is fair officiating. Is there such a thing? Because right now it looks like they're trying to get the Lakers to 7-0.


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

mike james is abysmal! rasual bulter however has really elevated his game this season.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Tooeasy said:


> mike james is abysmal! rasual bulter however has really elevated his game this season.


He's been sucking royally. He's only played one decent game thus far. Hornets can't have more than 4 days off. They are lazy and suck when this happens. I'm going to watch Oden for a while.


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

oh pathetic. if we dont get a capable backup pg then we wil be hard pressed to win 45 games this season in my estimation. Theres just too much of a drop off in point production and ball security, and there seems to be a lack in cohesion in our starting 5 with peterson jacking up WAY to many shots in the short time hes on the court.


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

peja has had unbelieveable good looks and bricked missed them all, 0-7 is not the statline you want your "shooter" to ring up. If he just wouldve made 2 shots this game would be very manageable right now...


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Wow. They looked good to start the 3rd but that didn't last long at all. This is looking bad. West looks like he's on something tonight. I'm afraid Friday and Saturday's games will probably look the same way. I need to go watch Portland now. CP will probably foul out. Something that is very rare.


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

cut it to 14 and they have the ball. horrible as this game has been, if we run with posey and peja on the court together and they get some 3's to fall, this could be a a game...


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Well go ahead and crown the Lakers now. I'm going for Phoenix tonight.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Hell of a run by you guys there at the end...I got nervous as hell. Chris Paul went OFF in the 2nd half. 30 points on 13/19 shooting and 13 assists - truly a special player. I'm assuming the 4-day layoff hurt the Hornets because they looked very sluggish to start.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Recap​
What the Hornets (or maybe I should say CP) started doing late in the game is what they should've been doing early in the game.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Basel57 said:


> Hell of a run by you guys there at the end...I got nervous as hell. Chris Paul went OFF in the 2nd half. 30 points on 13/19 shooting and 13 assists - truly a special player. *I'm assuming the 4-day layoff hurt the Hornets because they looked very sluggish to start*.


They always do this Basel. It's a pattern I took notice of last season.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

aside from CP the rest of the team shot what...35%?This is where the bobcats loss hurts.No way this team should be 4-3.They should be 5-2 at least.Peja just hasn't produced since he came back


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Another thing, COY is messing up too. His rotations usually suck. For the first 3 seasons of CP's career, CP played the entire first quarter. Now he's trying something new with taking him out half way through the first. And why not give Julian more time? Put Julian in and tell him to continue going to the rim. The Hornets starting making a run when West went to the bench in the 4th. Let him stay on the bench. He still does not seem to know to stick with what is working for him. CP could've easily had about 18-20 assists if Peja would've made half of his shots and they more than likely would have won. This team might get it together one day. Good thing we're still early in the season. Oh well. Moving on.


----------

